# Brown staining during first trimester - UPDATE #14



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi -

I was wondering if anyone has experienced brown staining in the first trimester and then gone on to deliver a healthy baby? I am approx. 6 weeks pregnant and the last day or two I have noticed a stain in my underwear. Originally it was very pale brown/tan but now it seems a darker brown. No pink, no bright red. I don't feel any cramping.

I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday, so I can ask her to check then - I figure that even if I am miscarrying, there is nothing that I can do about it, so there is no point rushing into the clinic tomorrow.

Has anyone else experienced the same thing?

Thanks.


----------



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,
I had spotting around 6-7 weeks that started pink and then turned to brown. It just went away on its own. ( but made me really nervous!) Hang in there! I hope your baby sticks.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

I had not only a LOT of brown spotting, but I even had bright red blood and a little clot at about 6 weeks







: I'm still pregnant...almost 21 weeks.

Is your blood type RH negative? They may offer you Rhogam. Otherwise (and you probably don't want to hear this) you have to wait it out and see. Plenty of women spot and go on to have healthy babies, though, so I'm sending you sticky vibes.







:


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slylives* 
Hi -

Has anyone else experienced the same thing?

Thanks.

I had bleeding in the first trimester and everything turned out ok. However, because it could have been a sign that something was wrong, I kept a close eye on it and had more frequent check-ups because of it. I'd encourage you to have another check-up sooner rather than later.

I hope everything goes well for you. I'm sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

I had bleeding with my son in the first trimester and sometimes it was brown and other times bright red. He was healthy.

With this pregnancy I had spotting and red bleeding. I am now 18 weeks.

It is a good idea to have the bleeding checked sooner rather than later like the pp said. I have also had 2 ectopic pregnancy's and had spotting with both of them. If the bleeding turns prune colored and you start having abdominal pain go the doctor quickly.

Many woman bleed and have normal healthy pregnancy's. Brown blood is less worriesome than red. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm another one with bleeding and spotting with all of my 4 babes - this one included. I had spotting my WHOLE pregnancy with my DD, red blood bleeding with DS1, and a light period at 6-8wks with this one and my 3rd child!








Its freaky for sure to see something like that! I hope you're like me!


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I spotted brown for 6 days straight at 10 weeks. Had an u/s, everything was fine. I think it's more common than "they" tell you, but worth checking out.


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

One miscarriage, one live birth - both had bleeding. It's hard waiting to see that little heartbeat. God bless.


----------



## jstavrid (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

I also had some brown spotting during my 8th week-they found the cause-was a tiny tear and would have been considered placenta previa if I was further along... hang in there, all will be ok! Keep in touch w/your DR and get a sonogram to help ease your mind.

Postive vibes to you and your baby!

Jen


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I had it with my first pregnancy for a day and for about four days with this pregnancy. I'm 35 weeks and things seem well and my DS was born just fine.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

What I've been told is that of pregnancies with bleeding there's a 50% chance you'll miscarry and 50% chance you'll carry to term. This has been my experience as well. My first pregnancy I had some spotting sometimes pink, sometimes brown, maybe a bit of red blood too. She was fine and I have a darling two year old. Next pregnancy, I had bleeding that started brown and pink, but by mid day there was red blood. I never had any cramping, but an ultrasound that day showed the baby had already been lost. This pregnancy I never had any spotting at all, and I'm 21 weeks now. I would go to the doctor because honestly the anxiety of not knowing is worse than the sorrow of knowing if it is something bad. Also there are other reasons for spotting besides miscarriage and it is important to find some of those out. Rh incompatability is one that needs to be treated so you don't lose the baby. Ectopic pregnancy can also cause bleeding/spotting and that needs to be treated right away also for your safety. Or sometimes they'll find a subchorionic bleed (I think that's what I've heard) on an ultrasound and my understanding is that is not dangerous, but will cause some bleeding. For me it would really put my mind at ease to know of the cause and that I'm not having a miscarriage.

Also the other advice I've been given is to stay off my feet and drink lots of water. Good luck. I do hope everything goes well with this little one. And I'm sorry you have to go through something so scary.


----------



## LibertyBelle (Aug 16, 2008)

I had brown spotting every single day from the day after I got my BFP, up to 8 weeks. My doctor sent me for an ultrasound to check on things and baby had a low heartbeat initially, but on the follow up u/s everything was on track.

I'm currently at 16 weeks and haven't had any spotting since then. I hope your doctor can give you an u/s to ease your fears because everything is most likely fine.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Implantation or sex can cause that.

I bled (red) for a couple of days with my oldest, who is almost 9, and my midwife had take vit. e, rest and no sex for awhile.


----------



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, the brown spotting turned to bright red bleeding. On Monday I had an HCG level taken, which was "on the low end of the scale". I was supposed to go back today for a second HCG test, but there was really no need. Yesterday the bleeding started in earnest, and there was both lots of red blood and tissue. So no baby this time. I am trying to be philosophical about things, and I have been preparing for this since I had my first spotting over the weekend. I know that I will have another baby someday soon.

Good luck to all of you - wishing you safe and happy pregnancies.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

: I'm so sorry mama. Be good to yourself.


----------



## stardust swallower (Jun 19, 2008)

so sorry mama. I had an early m/c too that started with harmless looking brown spotting. 3 cycles later I got pregnant again. Wishing you time to heal and then courage when you feel ready again. Hugs.


----------



## Kamie (Jul 10, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Even losses that are early are painful. Be gentle with yourself. Kamie


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slylives* 
\So no baby this time. I am trying to be philosophical about things, and I have been preparing for this since I had my first spotting over the weekend. I know that I will have another baby someday soon.

Sending gentle thoughts and good wishes to you during this difficult time.


----------

